# 3.5 years, 2 IVFs 2 FETs and now some great betas! :)



## chocolatecat

My sig gives a brief history, so this is short, my first true BFP!
13dpo was 106, 15dpo today was 274!!
Feeling hugely bloated with a mild OHSS and ecstatic (and terrified!) :)


----------



## BellyBumpLove

Congrats hun! I hope this is a very sticky bean!! 

I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## PheeBee

Huge congratulations! X


----------



## honey08

congrats x


----------



## mummylove

Congrats hope its a sticky one for u


----------



## chocolatecat

Thanks ladies :0)


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:xmas7:

V xxx


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats to you, hope that number keeps soaring for you!!


----------

